# Stratford Classical Christian Academy (SCCA)



## SolaGratia (Aug 29, 2009)

Stratford Classical Christian Academy


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW, I wish I had gone to school there!!! I want to send my future children there

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 01:47:45 EST-----

Even the building looks intelligent!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good. Too bad they aren't a boarding school.


----------

